# 120 Gallon Tank???



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys

Just wanted some opinions. I m picking up a 120 gallon tank today n I m sooooo excited. 

So my plan is to eventually put Frontosa in this tank. Hopefully MOBA's but we will see with the budget. 

My questions for everyone are:

Background: painted BLACK or BLUE.

Substrate: white or black. 

What do you guys think?

I have seen Cindy frontosa tank with white n black substrate but her background is a 3D rocks scape. 

What combination of background n substrate would be good?

Thanks


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Dark background and substrate makes the fish colour up better.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

There is a bit of debate amongst frontosa keepers on this topic. The general opinion seems to be that a black background and dark/black substrate will bring out the blue colors and the black bars more, but can also make the fish more dark in general. They say that a light backround and white/light color will lighten up the fish in general, make the whites more white and the blues lighter, but can also wash the fish out.

There are some that disagree and say that it doesn't make a difference. This could be becuase of the fact that a frontosa's color is highly mood dependent. There colors can and often change on a whim. Mine change constantly.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So Black background and Black sand, is that not too dark?





Mykuhl said:


> There is a bit of debate amongst frontosa keepers on this topic. The general opinion seems to be that a black background and dark/black substrate will bring out the blue colors and the black bars more, but can also make the fish more dark in general. They say that a light backround and white/light color will lighten up the fish in general, make the whites more white and the blues lighter, but can also wash the fish out.
> 
> There are some that disagree and say that it doesn't make a difference. This could be becuase of the fact that a frontosa's color is highly mood dependent. There colors can and often change on a whim. Mine change constantly.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I think your safest bet for the best color out of these fish would be black or dark blue background with black or dark colored sand. I have seen photos of a black/black set up and it looks good....not too dark. You can lighten the look up if you use lighter colored rocks. Really though, if you really think it would look too dark(check out some photos first), then set up the tank the way you think it would best for you. Like I said these fish really do change color on a whim and you have to be happy with the look of your tank.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Black*

So I have decided to go with black background. Here is what it looks like, tries to do two coats but I the paint was weird to apply. Mind you I was using CHEAP Dollarama paint. Black paint was Crafters Acrylic paint and it cost $1. My kind of price. Here is what it looks like.

Now time to pick a substrate.....thinking of BLACK like the sleek look plus you see less POO on the bottom since it is black.

Does anyone know where I can get Black Substrate from? I would like Pool Filter Sand type grain.

I have seen some at Finatics, $25 for 50 lbs. I would need about 100 lbs for my tank.

Anyone know any other place in the Mississauga/Brampton area where I can get some cheaper substrate???

Thanks again.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Black Sand*

So after looking at Petsmart and BA for black sand price comparison I decided to go to Finatics to pick it up.

It was the cheapest and by a lot. On average it cost $30 for 20 lbs. I got it at Finatics for $25 for 50 lbs. Super cheap.

Here are pics below.

Now just have to clean it...super dusty.

Now that the background and substrate is done....time to aquascape.

Does anyone know where to get KINGSTON WEATHERED rock from in the Mississauga/Brampton area?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

They have a bunch of that rock for cheap at Islington Nurseries Stoneyard in Etobicoke....270 Evans Ave. That is we're I got my limestone and black granite for my African Cichlid tanks. It cost me around $15 for about 60 lbs worth.

The tank is coming along, it should look nice once you have it set up with the rocks. 

Are you starting fresh with a new cycle with that tank or are you going to seed it with media from an established one? Are you wanting to get adult or juvie frontosa? If you want juvies...I have 7 F1 Mikula frontosa that I want to sell. PM me for more details if you are interested.

Good luck with the new tank!


----------



## chgso (Jul 18, 2014)

Black background with white substrate! #BOSS


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks chgso but I decided to go black on black. Will update with pics tomorrow.



chgso said:


> Black background with white substrate! #BOSS


----------



## chgso (Jul 18, 2014)

Awesome can't wait to see this!



Cichlidrookie said:


> Thanks chgso but I decided to go black on black. Will update with pics tomorrow.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Update...*

So I finally got some help moving this tank into the house.

Here are some pics of the initial setup with Black Substrate and Black Background.

I used some pretty big rocks so I put them on styrofoam, it also helped me create some height.

There is some glare because the tank is next to a window. 

I will post more pics in a new trend.

Thanks everyone for your input, it was really helpful when deciding how to set up the tank.

Oh one more thing, my canopy has SUPER MARIO stickers on it because the room it is in is decorated with a Super Mario theme. LOL!!!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

[email protected] super Mario themed tank. Hey, if you like it that's all that matters .

Looking good so far....you are on your way now. Are you going to do fishless cycle or use a good part of media from an established tank?


----------



## chgso (Jul 18, 2014)

Amazing tank bro! Keep us updated. The Super Mario theme is a great addition as well lol.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Started a new thread*

Here is the most updated thread. Link below.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107258

Enjoy and please leave comments.

Good or Bad.


----------

